# Women - Would you date a man with hairy feet?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Would ya?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Would you date a man with hairless feet?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never dated a man who didn't have hairy feet. Not snuffaluffagus hairy but definitely not bare. I would only make a guy shave his feet if his footfur was ginger and it clashed with the nail polish I chose for his toes.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I probably wouldn't have seen a guy's feet before agreeing to date them.

I voted socks, because hairy or not, I'm not fond of feet and don't like people seeing mine so we can be sock buddies.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hairy hobbits feet here, this poll is very important to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I am dating a man with hairy feet. 8)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I like body hair in general, so it definitely wouldn't bother me. I probably wouldn't notice though. I never think to look at people's feet.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sam wisegamgee got a wife : ) and he has very hairy feet : P


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

just use tweezers


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am quite pleased that this poll has been (relatively) well received. I encourage more to leap right in and let us all know what you think of hairy man feet.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's see the feet


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Let's see the feet


 No way! You're not looking at my intimate parts!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't like feet so I probably wouldn't be paying attention to the amount of hair.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No way! You're not looking at my intimate parts!


:lol okay, but then i can't answer your question


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I don't like feet so I probably wouldn't be paying attention to the amount of hair.


 What is this strange aversion some women have to feet? My sister is the same way. She went on a date with a guy once and refused to go out with him again because he scratched his foot in the movies.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for most of the options. They seemed appropriate.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fo shiggity sho.  I don't even notice feet. lol And hairy feet are no big deal.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I am dating a man with hairy feet. 8)


Lol, all of my hair is on my legs.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, all of my hair is on my legs.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Why are your toenails blue? Please explain....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ew feet.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Why are your toenails blue? Please explain....


Yes,why.........:sus

Wow,another new page mine.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol, all of my hair is on my legs.


You're a real human carpet. :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, my ex-fiance's feet were hairy. They weren't too bad though.


----------

